# Upset...attempt 3!



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

I tried to post a topic twice the other day and it kept failing. I was in a red mist so maybe that's a good thing. 
I found the other day a stranger made me very upset with comments made about Lenny. Lenny met this lady's dog in the field and they were bouncing around and playing. The owner said "cockapoo? He's a lovely dog but he should never have happened! You shouldn't be supporting these designer cross breeds by buying puppies". Honestly I was so taken aback I just turned and walked away and Lenny followed. I don't understand this very strong view or why she felt it was so important she needed to chastise me for my dog! Needless to say her dog was a pedigree (which I have also owned previously and find my cockapoo the most charming!) so maybe it was just a bit of snobbery. Such a shame as the two dogs were having such a nice time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. It sucks. There are people who hate mixed breeds because they aren't a 'breed' there are people. Who hate people because they didn't adopt. Try to not let it bother you. Enjoy your boy. There are cruddy people everywhere. People need to just mind their buisness.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup, I try to take a sympathetic approach to people like this who have the social skills, tact and manners of a rock. My go to reply, which I haven't had to use in a dogs age is "I was really hoping to get a real mutt because my vet assures me they are smarter healthier and better adjusted than pure bred dogs but I couldn't find one so I had to settle for a cockapoo". 

To the "should have adopted" crowd I tell them the truth, that I needed a bomb proof dog and that at the SPCA they are rarer than hens teeth. What I have too much tact to say is that the dog adoption industry just perpetuates the problem of people thinking of puppies as expendable.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well I'm mad for you too. I don't understand why people think being a jerk is acceptable. I find the "pure breed" snobs to lack any understanding of the fact that their dog at one point was a mutt and by repeatedly breeding them to have less genetic variability is not awesome either. 

Lots of rescue snobs at the dog park too. I have a few choice thought for them but I've deleted them a few times already as I just remind myself that because of their choices, they missed out on my Lexi and Beemer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bah!
People!
Dogs don't care, much nicer 
Funnily I had a woman who made sniffy remarks about my poos just being mongrels yesterday. I've grown a thick skin over the years and no longer let it upset me.

My standard responses are:
1 - they are such wonderful dogs, I'd get another as long as it was the result of a planned cross between health tested parents. 
2 - shame selective bredding of pedigree dogs has resulted in so many problems ... look at bull breeds, GSDs, cavaliers from 50 years ago and compare to now - what a shame.

The woman yesterday grimaced slightly as her fat pug wheezed its way along the path.

Lucky us to have our lovely dogs. My only sadness is that their loveliness has made them popular buys... leading to so many pups that perhaps don't have the best start and are not from health tested parents and people who want them because they are cute not because they are an active and intelligent dog.... there are increasing problems ahead for poos, sadly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You have a beautiful loving dog....who cares what anyone else says.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Funny because my neighbor who volunteers at the local animal shelter is always talking about how much she "hates doodles" and that she thinks it's ridiculous that owners consider them a "breed" when they are just "mutts". Well, she is now raising a seeing eye puppy that is a cross between a golden retriever and a lab. When people ask her what kind of puppy she is, she says "she is a cross between a golden and a lab" and I jokingly commented "yeah, a mutt" and she thinks it is completely different in her case. I totally want to laugh because she doesn't see that she too has a cross-breed now. In her mind, it is a breed.


----------



## Emilylorna (Aug 14, 2016)

Of course you've all instantly made me feel better and I know I'm myself that these people really aren't worth listening to! It just seems so sad that there are people so willing to be negative and rude like that to strangers. It's quite obvious that Lenny is a happy and healthy dog and surely thats all that matters. I'll always have cockapoos from now after having him which is a testimony to cockapoos in itself. I love all dogs wherever or whatever they've come from! Thank you xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

On a happier note I think that things here are starting to improve, not worsen for dogs in general. Our humane society is having to import dogs from the south because so many mills have closed. Adopting a dog is super hard here. My mum got a call recently from a shelter checking out the references of a young couple we know before they could adopt. If you ever give up a dog to a shelter you can be black listed, and the shelters share data bases.

Add to that the discussions dog people have at dog specific parks and dog specific websites about dog school, day care, groomers, car seats, vets, clothes, leashes, sports, aqua therapy, massage, gourmet food, dog friendly hotels, restaurants etc... and on it goes and I think at least two out of three dogs are leading a real dogs life. 

I think social shaming is resulting in fewer unscrupulous breeders here too but I have no scientific evidence for that.


----------



## Charliefarlie (Nov 28, 2016)

The breed is intelligent great fun great company and loving and adorable.

Clearly some humans are not wired the same way. 

I was given a lecture on exactly this subject by someone who knew nothing about dogs. The usual you must be mad paying huge money for a mongrel. My answer was only a mongrel would make stupid comments designed to do nothing but upset ( it didn't ) 

Pork I'm afraid..... you can eat it but you can't educate it. 

I for one care not a jot what ignorant individuals opinions are on subjects like this. We are the lucky ones.....


----------



## Charliefarlie (Nov 28, 2016)

The breed is intelligent great fun great company and loving and adorable.

Clearly some humans are not wired the same way. 

I was given a lecture on exactly this subject by someone who knew nothing about dogs. The usual you must be mad paying huge money for a mongrel. My answer was only a mongrel would make stupid comments designed to do nothing but upset ( it didn't ) 

Pork I'm afraid..... you can eat it but you can't educate it. 

I for one care not a jot what ignorant individuals opinions are on subjects like this. We are the lucky ones.....


----------



## maxjedotto (Mar 2, 2017)

I have just lost a labradoodle who we loved so much, and have just reserved a cockapoo and will get him in 4 weeks time, It used to annoy me when people used to call him a mongrel as I said he is not I know his parents, and he was the most loving gentle dog you would want to meet.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how can any one in there right mind call this beautiful puppy a mutt.. i have seen so many pure bread dogs that were so high strong that they could not love or cuddle or even be a pet. why have a dog that will just set in the corner when you can have a loveable dog that loves tearing tissues to shreds....haaa Haaaa. 6you should have told her to buzz off


----------

